# Hi andy here im a newbie from blackburn area



## andyviv (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi
just downloaded the POI file 
should keep me going for a while, at least this summer lol
any tips on wild camping would be good
i have a 1993 iveco that i have converted myself,just for wild camping and it works better than i thought it would lol


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 2, 2012)

:welcome: to the site enjoy :dance:


----------



## julie1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hiya, not far from you in Rossendale.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi andy here im a newbie from blackburn area

 where's the the blackbum area?? :egg: :lol-049:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Andy/Viv -:welcome: - good to have you join us on wild camping - :hammer:have fun:


----------



## red ted (Apr 2, 2012)

*ist time*



andyviv said:


> Hi
> just downloaded the POI file
> should keep me going for a while, at least this summer lol
> any tips on wild camping would be good
> i have a 1993 iveco that i have converted myself,just for wild camping and it works better than i thought it would lol



Hi
 We tried wild camping for the first time this week end. The other 4 times we used sites to get the hang of things. We went to saddleworth and the yorkshire moors areas. We found the poi's on here brillient, combining it with google earth. I prefer the rural car parks. Shame about the rubbish left behind by others. We collected a few bags of rubbish. Best of luck:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## scampa (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:

You'll find a few wildcamping tips here........  

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/general-chat/16946-wildcamping-how-guide-2012-a.html


----------

